# Coca Cola's and Hutches



## Screwtop (Dec 4, 2018)

Ah, eBay. One can find some cool stuff on there. Here are my recent purchases for the month. Now i'll be broke until next year, lol! I got the Ironton hutch for about $30. It is listed as scarce on Hutchbook.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 4, 2018)

New Orleans hutch, Lexington Kentucky Coca Cola, Columbus Ohio Coca Cola, Champion Bottling Works Ironton Ohio, Coca Cola Bottling Company Butler Pennsylvania.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 4, 2018)

I tried bidding on three different Huntington West Virginia Amber Cokes, but I was outbidded. I said some bad words to the computer screen, so if you guys were bidding on them, I am sorry, lol!


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 5, 2018)

Nice ones! Ebay can be a wallet emptier. lol


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 5, 2018)

iggyworf said:


> Nice ones! Ebay can be a wallet emptier. lol




I love bottles, but I am not a junkie, lol! This is just a Christmas gift to myself. (Gee, that sounded selfish.    )


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Dec 5, 2018)

Those are some real nice bottles there Screwtop! That tall hutch is in great shape.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 6, 2018)

About 80 bucks on the coke bottles wasn't too bad. Certainly could have been worse!


----------



## sandchip (Dec 9, 2018)

Nice!  The Columbus Coke looks like it's got a little whittle going on.  Nothing wrong with buying your own Christmas present.  If I waited on getting bottles for gifts, I'd be waiting forever.


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 9, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Nice!  The Columbus Coke looks like it's got a little whittle going on.  Nothing wrong with buying your own Christmas present.  If I waited on getting bottles for gifts, I'd be waiting forever.




If I asked for bottles, I would get them, but they wouldn't know what to get. I feel much better taking the check and making sure it is something I want, in the condition I want, then just hoping that they don't buy a 1970s fake.


----------

